# Man with a van - UK to Spain



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a "man with a van" that can collect a few boxes from the Suffolk area of the UK and bring them back over to Alicante. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Jimbo the Scot

Comes very highly recommended in our area.


----------



## Jestomi (Dec 29, 2013)

I found this one way2go hire ,as we are still to arrange moving our goods does anyone know anything about these people.Is it cost effective.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Way2Go are excellent.....they're very highly regarded here!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jestomi said:


> I found this one way2go hire ,as we are still to arrange moving our goods does anyone know anything about these people.Is it cost effective.


They're very good. I've used them for a part load and I know lots of others who have used them self drive and full removal service


----------



## Esperanza13 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

I've sent off for a quote to Jimbo the Scott. Way2go looks interesting and is good to know for future reference but I don't have enough stuff to fill up a whole van at the moment.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

We've used Jimbo the Scot and he was excellent but, by his own admission, he isn't the best with technology when he's on the road - so don't panic if he is slow to reply to emails!

The only problem may be whether " a few boxes" are cost effective with any man and van. Generally there is a minimum charge for anything up to 3m3. Less than that and you may be cheaper with a postal service or consider taking it over with you if you will be flying any time soon and squeeze the goods into suitcase sizes. BA allows passengers to book up to 10 cases per person at very reasonable cost - Extra and overweight baggage | Baggage essentials | British Airways


----------

